# Conjunctivitis



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

My poor boy woke up this morning with one eye glued shut as the day has gone on .. After several treatments of his ointment and saline eye baths ... It has eased a little, but this is his second time in only 5 weeks.. We have the vet tomorrow to have him checked out. Anyone else's pooch suffer from this?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

It might be something more than conjuctive itia if its not clearing up. i always recomend optrex infected eye from the chemist. its cheeper than the vets. but if the bet has been giving treatment then it mighgt be something els.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes I agree with Kendal, I buy optrex infected eye, you have to ask the pharmacist for it and lie that it is for your OH or someone so they hand it over! It is the one you have to keep in fridge. 3 treatments later it was gone.


----------



## ElaineR (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah I have bought from the chemist before but I'm a little reluctant to since he went blind in case it's something other than conjunctivitis, I think also that I made the mistake of stopping the ointment when I noticed that it had cleared up.. It does say on the one I have that it should be used for 5 consecutive days!!! I'm sure hell be fine.. It's been a while since he had a checkup anyway so it won't do any harm and i guess give me piece of mind X


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

our dog just had this last month too. She picked up a virus as dogs get colds too, and licked her paw and rubbed her eyes quite heavily, next day her eye was glued shut. A day or two later our other dog got it which confirmed it was a virus rater than an allergy. Our vet gave us Tobradex, ( Canadian brand) an antibiotic eye drop, not sure how that compares to optrex....the vet said it is a human grade antibiotic.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Jerseygirl said:


> our dog just had this last month too. She picked up a virus as dogs get colds too, and licked her paw and rubbed her eyes quite heavily, next day her eye was glued shut. A day or two later our other dog got it which confirmed it was a virus rater than an allergy. Our vet gave us Tobradex, ( Canadian brand) an antibiotic eye drop, not sure how that compares to optrex....the vet said it is a human grade antibiotic.


They will all be basicly the same thing, just the human brand is generaly cheeper than the vets.


----------

